# Michaels sale 10/16 - 10/22 Craft pumpkins & decorations



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got an email that Micheals will have a halloween sale coming up (10/16 - 10/22). Here's what i saw listed:

Celebrate It Craft pumpkins 50% off
Celebrate It halloween Decor 50% off
Up to 60% off on Ashland fall florals
Plus there are Bonus coupons for 40% off any one reg priced item, 20% off reg MS Craft scrapbooking items

checkout http://www.michaels.com for their weekly ad for details and coupons.


----------



## preeti22 (May 15, 2012)

I love doing shopping at michaels. I always save some money on crafty products thanks to coupons


----------

